# Corpus Christie wading spots - need your suggestion!



## Taka (Mar 14, 2009)

Dear 2Cooler:

I'm planning one day fishing trip to Corpus area with a couple of my fishing pals here in Houston to try our luck. The plan is to wade-fish with artificial in some of car accessible spots there late afternoon on Nov. 7th, early morning & late afternoon on Nov. 8th. Thanks to Caller Times and other literature online, I now know the following can be good candidates:

- Kate's Hole on Highway 361
- Oso Bay Bridge
- Airport Park in Rockport

Can anyone, please, let me know how fishing is going at these spots? If any other hot wading spots in Corpus area, please advise. Thanks. Taka


----------



## SaltyTexan (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi Taka,

Just saw your post, did you have any luck ?


----------



## NB (Jan 24, 2013)

Oso bay was my honey hole this time of year when I lived down there. On a high tide it was automatic limit. They would be in the teardrop shaped deep cut coming under bridge somewhere. Once you found them they were stacked up and easy limits.


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

I worked down there for a few months, I fished pretty much every afternoon that I could. I found some great spots to wade and most are overlooked. PM me for details


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

NB said:


> Oso bay was my honey hole this time of year when I lived down there. On a high tide it was automatic limit. They would be in the teardrop shaped deep cut coming under bridge somewhere. Once you found them they were stacked up and easy limits.


X3. Used to live right on OSO bay. freeline shrimp or under a cork incoming tide right there boom done deal lol.


----------



## lazuras_dc (Dec 10, 2014)

What part of oso bay you talking? You fishing any particlar drop offs or holes? I've parked at the bridge before A&M Corpus before but that was a LONG time ago.


----------

